# I have several new fishing tips that I have been working on.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I quit posting tips because they started popping up on Pintrest using the exact photos I put on here. If you are gonna post my stuff elsewhere, why not make one of your own and post pictures? Some of my tips have cost me a bunch in time and parts to make and I haven't sold a copy of my tips book in years. Honestly, I don't even know if the company selling them is still in business. When I quit fishing, I thought I had enough coming in to where I would be comfortable but that is not the case anymore. I kinda need to replace my truck. The odometer now reads 999,999 and it hit than number 7 years ago.

I use my cell phone for photos these days and, if I can figure out how to get photos to this site, I'll post a killer tip tomorrow evening.

Since I started playing (playing with) my guitar, I don't spend any time at all of fishing web sites


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not necessarily a member here Capt, anyone can access the site and copy and paste, once you post it to the internet there's not a lot that can be done about it.


----------

